# CA. "Personal" :p med grow busted



## Hick (Dec 10, 2005)

LIVERMORE - A high-tech marijuana growing operation discovered by Livermore police in October has been hailed as one of the largest indoor pot busts ever in Alameda County, and has led to federal charges against three East Bay men.
   Police say some of the pot was being distributed to medical marijuana dispensaries. But Drug Enforcement Agency assistant special agent in charge Larry Mendosa said it doesn't matter why the marijuana was being produced.

The operation was a clear violation of federal law, said Mendosa, adding that such enforcement is necessary, even if it is not popular. "The federal government does not recognize state law."
"The rest of the story"


----------



## Insane (Dec 10, 2005)

I have trouble believing a grow with that level of technology is for personal use


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 10, 2005)

The most sigtnificant part of the article:
"The federal government does not recognize state law."
I think there was a war in this country because of statements like that.
The will of the people to deciede what they ingest doesn't matter to the feds.


----------



## Insane (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats true..that could really stir up the hornets nest as they say..

Then again most of the people concerned will probably just smoke a joint and mellow out about the whole thing lol


----------

